# A 1 page website, what would be my best option?



## shevanel (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm looking for a low cost solution to having a website domain that only consisted of 1 page.. this page would only show a schedule of events for guests interested in what entertainment we will be offering for the week.

What's the cheapest way or site to use?

I ask because even if I search I doubt I could find a better offer than one someone will/could suggest.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 31, 2010)

Buy a domain and point it to a free host. That would be the cheapest way I guess. It depends on if you have already built the site yourself and know how to upload it to a server via FTP. If you need one built some of the free host's have a site builder. 000webhost springs to mind they have one I think.


----------



## shevanel (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't want to spend more than $10 / month and I don't want to have a website name like "mywebsitename.freewebhosting.wealsohave_freemailaccountsDOTcom"


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Aug 31, 2010)

How much bandwidth are you expecting?  Should be able to do it on the cheap if you don't expect more than a couple hundred MB a week.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 31, 2010)

If you own a domain www.yoursite.com you can host it at a free server that will let you use your domain name. domains can be had cheap.
Most just ask that somewhere in your site you link back to them. which is not a big ask considering they host your site for nothing.


----------



## shevanel (Aug 31, 2010)

Understood. I will look into buying a domain name 1st.

As far as traffic.. I might get 50 hits a week... if that lol. when you hit my site it will show just a list of bands/djs/comedians playing this week.. simple schedule.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 31, 2010)

shevanel said:


> Understood. I will look into buying a domain name 1st.
> 
> As far as traffic.. I might get 50 hits a week... if that lol. when you hit my site it will show just a list of bands/djs/comedians playing this week.. simple schedule.



Easy as that


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 31, 2010)

$10 a month will pay for the domain name.  If you got a computer that runs 24/7 with internet access, you could install Apache or IIS and host your page on that machine.  A single page shouldn't take much bandwidth and any computer would do.

Perhaps you could find a friend that already hosts a site and ask if he/she could host the page and you point your domain to that specific page.


----------



## shevanel (Aug 31, 2010)

Which is better, apache or IIS?

I'm using win7 64


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Aug 31, 2010)

shevanel said:


> Which is better, apache or IIS?
> 
> I'm using win7 64



Most people would probably say apache.  But I don't think it's going to matter at all for a 1 page server.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 31, 2010)

Whatever you decide. If you are looking for a free way to design your site. This software is really good for free too. http://www.freeserifsoftware.com/


----------



## shevanel (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't mean to sound like an idiot but what is easier.. to pay for a webhost or use the apache?


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 31, 2010)

To be honest . I have never hosted my own so I would not know. But not so long ago I needed a website and looked into the cost of having one built. I thought I would give it a try. I used serif webplus x4 to make it. And I use 000 webhost for hosting and upload it with smart FTP. It was actually easier than I thought. If I can do it anyone can .


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 31, 2010)

shevanel said:


> Which is better, apache or IIS?
> 
> I'm using win7 64


I'd say IIS.  It runs in the background of Windows, updates with Windows Update, and is stupid simple to configure.  You can install it via Programs and Features in the Control Panel then on the left, click Turn Windows features on or off.

Expand "Internet Information Services" and check the box next to "World Wide Web Services."

After that, you should be able to access Internet Information Service from the Control Panel or Accessories -> Administrative Tools.  Throw the file you want to host into the wwwroot and there ya go.




shevanel said:


> I don't mean to sound like an idiot but what is easier.. to pay for a webhost or use the apache?


Depends on the reliability of your ISP, how frequently your IP changes, and how familiar you are with port forwarding in routers.

Webhosts generally have good reliability, infrequent IP changes (and if it does, they'll update your domain too), and you don't have to think about port forwarding at all.

Actually, I screwed up.  Domain names cost $10 a year.  A cheap, decent webhost might cost $4 a month or about $5 a month total.

I've done business with LVCS.net in the past and it was good (that's where the $5/month figure comes from):
http://www.lvcs.net/


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Aug 31, 2010)

This is my suggestion: keep it very simple and keep it under your control so that you can learn from the process.

Do you have an old computer at home? If so, use that with Win XP and install IIS server on it. It is free from MS.

Use dyndns.org and their utility dyndnsupdater on the PC to update the pointing of your domain name to your PC.

Run something like http://www.silverstripe.com/ opensource. This will let you build your website. It has LOTS of features and is easy to use.

Job done. No cost. Except for the domainname.

----------------

If you dont have a second PC, just run in on your main rig. Your Core2 will not even notice the CPU cycles needed to keep such a simple thing running in the background.


----------



## shevanel (Aug 31, 2010)

I have an old p4 machine i was going to use as a simple file server.. I could use that huh?


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 31, 2010)

Should be more than enough.


----------

